

Powerset releases HBase - Open source version of Google's BigTable - Readmore
http://blog.powerset.com/2007/10/16/powerset-empowered-by-hadoop

======
tel
I know this is hardly the most salient point, but...

... the HBase logo is _fantastic_!

Oh, and it's also great to see open source contributions like that. Good job
all around, Powerset!

------
Readmore
This isn't the latest breaking news but I was just reading over their blog and
noticed it. It looks like very interesting tech.

